# Fish doing sommersaults.



## HollywoodBob (Jan 19, 2005)

So today my panda telescope learned a new trick. She's started flipping over. She'll be swimming along and just flip over. Not a roll, she doesn't turn over from her sides, she pulls her nose up and flips over (see pic attached). 

I'm worried that this isn't just a cute fishy behavior but a symptom of something serious. Anyone know what might be wrong with her and how I might fix it? I'll be devestated if she dies.

-HollywoodBob


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

the swim bladder may be damaged. 

try duckweed, or peas. they'll clean out his system, goldfish will often times right side up after eating them.


----------



## Fishguru (Mar 31, 2005)

what are your water quality stats like?

ammonia?
Nitrite?
Nitrate?
P.h?
Temp?


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

yah i think its definetley the swim bladder. In goldfish, the swim bladder can be damaged very easily.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

@ the gold fish forum they always tell you, in case of swim bladder problems, to starve the fish for 3 days, then feed it deshelled peas.


----------



## HollywoodBob (Jan 19, 2005)

I tried the duckweed and she seems much better.

Turned out my girlfriend over fed that day and I think Ling Ling just had a tummy ache.

Thanks for all the advice.

-HollywoodBob


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

How big is the little guy? Those guys can grow to be like softballs.


----------



## HollywoodBob (Jan 19, 2005)

About 5 inches long and 3 inches high. The Black Moor in the background is a bit bigger.

She got so big she got stuck in an ornament a while back and tore up her dorsal fin.  Some MelaFix and shrimp pellets she was all healed up in a week.  I've grown so attached to her I panic every time she starts acting funny.

-HollywoodBob


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I think duckweed is a more potent laxative than peas.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

here is one of my guys.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

very pretty!


----------



## HollywoodBob (Jan 19, 2005)

So it's been a few weeks and Ling Ling is flipping over again.  I know it's a swim bladder problem, and feeding peas and duckweed seems to help. I know this is because the dehydrated foods swell and cause internal pressure on her swim bladder. 

My problem is she's not alone in her tank and my other fish don't seem to eat the greens (they aren't good little children). So I'm seeking suggestions of other foods that would be good "all around" foods. I like to have a good spirulina concentration because it keeps my Black Moor all velvety black. Recipes for foods would be fine too, I'm not afraid of cooking. I made biscuits for my snails a few weeks back. 

I'm almost to the point of raising the little feeders to load with nutrients to use as food, but that's a bit drastic.

-HollywoodBob


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

What brand food are you using on a daily basis?


----------



## HollywoodBob (Jan 19, 2005)

Wardley Goldfish Sinking Crumbles, Wardley Algae Discs, and Aquarian Bottom Feeder Sinking Shrimp Pellets. Usually I give a few shrimp pellets, a pinch of the crumbles, and drop in a disc or two of the algae. That's their morning feeding, they get a pinch of the crumbles again once or twice throughout the day and then some more shrimp pellets in the morning. Mind I've got 7 fish in my tank, 5 goldies, 2 plecos.

-HollywoodBob


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I have never had any problems with wardly foods. And it looks like you have a variety of foods that you are using. So there shouldnt be issues with your fish unless he has a weak intestinal tract. Kind of like some of us humans.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

HollywoodBob @ Mon Apr 11 said:


> Wardley Goldfish Sinking Crumbles, Wardley Algae Discs, and Aquarian Bottom Feeder Sinking Shrimp Pellets.  Usually I give a few shrimp pellets, a pinch of the crumbles, and drop in a disc or two of the algae.  That's their morning feeding, they get a pinch of the crumbles again once or twice throughout the day and then some more shrimp pellets in the morning.  Mind I've got 7 fish in my tank, 5 goldies, 2 plecos.
> 
> -HollywoodBob


do you soak the food before giving it to the goldies?


----------



## HollywoodBob (Jan 19, 2005)

No, it'd be a mess if I did. 

-HollywoodBob


----------

